# jacky dragons



## camt44 (Mar 17, 2009)

hey, i am looking at getting something new to add to the reptile family at my house, i currently have 2 central beardeds and 4 central netted dragons, all of which are really good... i am looking at another lizard, not too big or anything, and came across the jacky tree dragon, and they seem to be pretty good... but they don't seem anywhere near as commonly kept as beardies (obviously!) or the netteds, so i am struggling to find any info on them... has anyone had them before? what are they like as pets, are they easy to care for and handle? price? any info on them would be great. thanks


----------



## Andrzej19 (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.vhs.com.au/jackycare.htm
here is a site i found.


----------



## camt44 (Mar 17, 2009)

yeh i found that site aswell after i posted it... it is one of the few pages on them on the internet... i was more wanting to see if any one on here had had them, and what their experiences were with them. thanks for the reply


----------



## reptile_mad (Mar 17, 2009)

I keep a couple of jackies and in my are opinion they are one of the easiest lizard to keep. They grow to an average of about 30cm but most of this is tail. They love to climb so a taller enclosure is preferable. I keep 2 in a 90cmx45cmx60cmhigh tank you could easily keep a couple more in a tank this size but mine are spoilt, Plenty of branches, rocks etc. I do not provide heat during summer, but in the colder months I provide a heat lamp set to 28 degrees celsius. UV available during day. Mine only eat crickets I have found that they won't eat anything that doesn't move. Not really the best lizard to handle but can be tamed down a bit but they are more interesting to observe. Hatchlings range from $40-$60. In conclucion they are an easy to keep, rewarding, interesting lizard that has minimum requirements. I recomend anyone to add a couple to their collection. I will post some pics of mine when i get a chance.


----------



## camt44 (Mar 17, 2009)

great, thanks heaps for the information. how do you think they would go in a split 4x2x2 (so they would have their own 2x2x2 tank) with some central netteds on the other side? the heat from the netteds would probably provide enough heat to keep the jackys happy too. thanks again


----------



## camt44 (Mar 17, 2009)

yeh an outdoor thing would be sweet. i'll have to do some more research into them, but they seem to be pretty easy to care for and look really cool... one last thing, are they handleable (thats not a word is it?) at all like a beardie, or do they just settle down pretty well and don't get scared of you? thanks for your help


----------



## richardsc (Mar 26, 2009)

some dont mind being handled,but generally they prefer not to,also check
jackydragons.com


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 26, 2009)

when i had my jacky it was a pretty cool lizard super active but was a cranky little bugger and very quick once in your hand he was fine


----------



## i_like_it (Mar 26, 2009)

my jacky is crazy attacks anything that moves in or outside the glass:lol:. he is full of energy and great to watch, very inquisitive.


----------



## vadnappa (Mar 26, 2009)

i have kept jackies for a few years, usually breed 30-40 each year, sell for $50 roughly. some older ones i have had beardie tame but it is not the 'norm'. most will tolerate you touching them. the adults i have at the moment are all tong fed off a branch high up in their enclosure which they all run/jump up to when i go near them at feeding time. they will eat pretty much any insect, moths,spiders,crix,woodies are all taken, and they will take them from your fingers. they do well in groups, imo, i keep two males in with four females all year round and they both display and mate. very easy to keep. if you add new ones to a group occasionally you will get some sulking but they usually snap out of it pretty quick. and they will use as much space as you give them


----------



## aoife (Mar 27, 2009)

thats a cute little dragon you have there i_like_it


----------



## Noongato (Mar 27, 2009)

I never even knew of Jackies, till i went herping and people Id'd the lizards around here as Jackys


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 27, 2009)

i_like_it said:


> my jacky is crazy attacks anything that moves in or outside the glass:lol:. he is full of energy and great to watch, very inquisitive.



my friend said teh same about hers, couldnt tame it though, its totally feral! 

but very cute and funny! ;P


----------



## camt44 (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks for the info everyone. i am in the process of getting my central netteds final enclosure finished, and am a little low on money so i'll have to wait a little while for them... they are definitely number one on my list though, i really like the look of them and they sound easy and you all seem to love them! thanks


----------

